# 1.8T timing belt replacement interval



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys, i haven't been on here for quite a while, in February my TTQ will be due for a timing belt replacement.
I was wondering if people still stick to the recommended interval which is 55K miles/ 4 years or due to new materials used in timing belts, would be safe to extend it for how long?
Have a happy new year.
Ross.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stick to specs, seen many posts on here of snapped belts, not worth pushing your luck with it!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi latest is 75K or 5 years. 65k is usually recommended on TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Personally 55k and 5 years but I would be comfortable going to 6-7 years if the belt were low mileage and cars regularly used but 55k is my mileage limit


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The TT is booked in for a service and its 3rd cam belt since new (2002) and 30k miles. It will be interesting to see what shape the old belt is in.

secondary question .... the OEM water pump was replaced with a metal impeller unit on its first cam belt change (4 years / 14k miles). The garage are recommending the water pump is once gain replaced, albeit back to a metal impeller unit. Overkill ?

TJS


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

apologies ... recommend the water pump to be changed back to a plastic impellor unit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the garage recommend it, then get it replaced.Otherwise any failures & the water pump could get the blame.
They are not using OEM parts then ?**
Latest OEM pump doesn't have the probs of the original.**

** Just seen your new post**
Hoggy.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Always replace the water pump with belt as not much cost compared to labour involved to change it...

When I got my TT it was 13 years old and still on original belt. I got it changed the next working day I got it home... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

my mates S3 was 13 years old and he owned it for 10 of them, never had a belt change 165k on clock never looked after it, thrashed it, eml lights on, never let him down :lol: sods law


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

corradoman said:


> my mates S3 was 13 years old and he owned it for 10 of them, never had a belt change 165k on clock never looked after it, thrashed it, eml lights on, never let him down :lol: sods law


I don't think i would ever be that lucky if i lived to be 200 years old :roll:

Warren.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

warrenstuart said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > my mates S3 was 13 years old and he owned it for 10 of them, never had a belt change 165k on clock never looked after it, thrashed it, eml lights on, never let him down :lol: sods law
> ...


Neither would I :lol: but he is one of lifes lucky barstewards :lol:


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your input guys, i had a look at the belt and it looks in great condition, she is still my daily, so i'm going to do a timing belt replacement + pump in Feb and using all oem parts this time around and i might push the next belt service to 5 years. I do no more than 8-10K miles per year, so, i should be fine.


----------

